# Photoshop Elements 6 - Kanäle



## wal (4. November 2008)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage. Wenn ich ein Bild mit Alphakanälen habe, kann ich bei PS die einzelnen Kanäle bearbeiten.

Bei Photoshop Elements geht das aber nicht oder - ich finde da keine einzelnen Kanäle?

Kennst sich jemand von damit aus in PSE6?

Wäre über eine kurze Info dankbar.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Viele Grüße
wal


----------



## urpcor (24. August 2009)

Hallo,

Konntest Du es schon herausfinden?
Ich habe elements+ verwendet, aber richtig kann man mit diesn nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. August 2009)

Wie wärs mal Ihr schaut unter Fenster nach ob es da sowas wie Kanäle gibt?
Wenn nicht dann gibts die nicht.

Gruß


----------

